# Help finding crochet pattern



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

Do any of you nice people know where i could find this pattern , i received it on my facebook page from Resim & fotograf, a site that only sends pictures i would love to make it ,,, thank you


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's so pretty!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

That is beautiful. Love to make it myself. If you find the pattern, please could you post a link to it. Thanks.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> That is beautiful. Love to make it myself. If you find the pattern, please could you post a link to it. Thanks.


It is gorgeous, I am sure a lot of us would be interested in that pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Try the Pierrot Yarns site. It looks like the sort of thing they would have.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I used the picture to search for a site but all I found was this 
http://forums.fatakat.com/thread2166029

its in arabic don't know if you could contact the web ministrator and ask if it could be translated to english


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

My computer asks if I want to translate ,so I did and I got the chart for the pattern , they also have really good photos to reference


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> My computer asks if I want to translate ,so I did and I got the chart for the pattern , they also have really good photos to reference


thank you everyone,,, i am now trying all your suggestions and will let you know if something comes out of it ,,,


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

jojoscat said:


> grandmasheryl said:
> 
> 
> > My computer asks if I want to translate ,so I did and I got the chart for the pattern , they also have really good photos to reference
> ...


Well I found it (I think) on Juxtapost and on Pinterest - both have it in Russian.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

here it is but it does not include booties or hat

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/137537663?utm_source=transaction&utm_medium=trans_email&utm_campaign=purchase_buyer



jojoscat said:


> Do any of you nice people know where i could find this pattern , i received it on my facebook page from Resim & fotograf, a site that only sends pictures i would love to make it ,,, thank you


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have seen this pattern with a graph some where. Let me look around a bit.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Its in Russia


LunaDragon said:


> I have seen this pattern with a graph some where. Let me look around a bit.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Well this is all I could find so far.

http://uncinettodoro.blogspot.it/2012/05/abito-rosa.html


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes the written instructions are in Russian, but the graph is universal.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes the written instructions are in Russian, but the graph is universal.


----------



## bettystuckey (Mar 20, 2013)

i would also love to make this but don't know where to get the pattern, I will keep my eyes open though, I would send you a copy if I find it
regards Betty


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/130122802/baby-girl-harvest-pink-dress-crochet?ref=sr_gallery_8&ga_search_query=dress+harvest&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

Here it is I have already made it. It does not include the hat.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I wish I could open that Russian site I would to make that also. Graphs are universal. Oh we'll computer program says no.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I just posted the pattern in English just above your post


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Tazeem (Jan 21, 2014)

I have this pattern in pdf file. If anyone wants this contact me


----------



## Tazeem (Jan 21, 2014)

Made yesterday


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful dress. It would take me more than one day to make that.


----------



## Tazeem (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

jojoscat said:


> Do any of you nice people know where i could find this pattern , i received it on my facebook page from Resim & fotograf, a site that only sends pictures i would love to make it ,,, thank you


Hi JoJo
I was on Ravelry and found this and it looks like it it the same pattern but sleeves have been added 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pistachio-baby-dress


----------



## Tazeem (Jan 21, 2014)

Its same pattern. But actualy I didnt follow the pattern 100%. Because I made the dress in bigger size so just used the pattern as inspiration


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes I thought it was the same it is a lovely pattern and you made a lovely job on the dress you made ...well done :thumbup:


----------



## Tazeem (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks dear


----------



## carolcrowley1 (May 1, 2011)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/130122802/baby-girl-harvest-pink-dress-crochet?ref=favs_view_8

This one is in English on Etsy and it is $5.75.

http://demismanostejidos.blogspot.com/2012/03/vestidito-celeste.html
This one is in Spanish and I think there is a translater on the page. But the graphs are also there so that if you can read a graph you have it! And I believe this pattern is free...or the graphs would not be there.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Tazeem
just came across your post would love a copy of your pattern if you still have it my email address is [email protected] thanks in advance Maureen


----------

